# how to unblock



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

well i bought a new cheap dell laptop at wally wourld, and i am unable to down load the programs from a disk to said laptop, cause the pop-up says i must go online to microsofts store and buy there program.
i only bought this laptop to set up a cam system at my house. so NO need for this laptop to ever see the web, and i doubt microcrap has the control program for this security cam system.

how do i get around microcraps invasive into my life.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you provide a screen shot of the message? It may be something else going on.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

different computer. i bought a new laptop just for the security system. do not want to attach it to the web. this computer is linked up to the web.

word for word on the pop-up, 
for security and performance, this computer only runs verified apps from the store. in a bold font first letter in caps.
second line smaller font
this helps protect your computer and keeps it running smoothly.
third line same font
D:\player\vs.2.0.exe
forth line same font. just asks if i want more info, is a link to something, that when clicked. -------says can not connect to the web.-------

unable to get a screen shot off that laptop. it does not allow any action till i close the window.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

heck i can not even change the time/date on this laptop. the () thing wants to go online to just do this simple thing.
turned on the computer it knew that i was in the USA, and in the state of ca, using pacific time. but time/date is wrong, and can not fix till after going online.
WHY should any computer need to be online to do anything? not everybody needs to be on the web. or wants there computers online.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

ok looks to have worked here. photo with the phone, copied to the pc then sent here.
and the "no" covers up the built in camera.

add: the photo does not want to post up.

hows this?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You should be able to go to Windows Apps & Features settings and set the option to allow installing non-MS-Store apps.

EDIT:
You should also be able to go into the Windows Date & Times settings and turn off "Set time automatically" That should then allow you to click the Change button in the section for manual settings.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Make and model of the device will help?
What version of OS is it running?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

To take a screen shot....press the window key and the "print screen key. Works every time.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

under settings.
apps & features
can only find the delete area. nothing links to go about changing a setting for installing anything. still digging.

turned off auto time set. good there now, as i clicked it off, the date and time corrected itself. guess something about how they did it back in communist china when they built this unit.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Make and model of the device will help?
> What version of OS is it running?


who made it? it has the hp brand label on it. and the word stream.

outside labeled as having intel celeron duel core
14 in screen, 4 gb of memory, 32 gb storage (yes small cheap unit).

inside listed as 
windows 10 home in S mode
version 1809
installed on 9/4/2019
os build 17763.292
manf of hp, model hp stream laptop 14-cb 1xxx, prosser intel(R) celeron(R) N4000 cpu @ 1.10 ghz.
ram, 4.00 gb, 64 bit system.,


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

packnrat said:


> nothing links to go about changing a setting for installing anything. still digging.


Screencap of my 64 Bit Windows 10 Apps & Features Settings page is attached. I am running with Admin privileges.







.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

cwwozniak said:


> Screencap of my 64 Bit Windows 10 Apps & Features Settings page is attached. I am running with Admin privileges.
> View attachment 271658
> 
> .


mine shows as


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Are you running you PC as a local user or as a Admin like myself an cwwozniak have? My guess is your setup as a local user.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-create-a-local-user-or-administrator-account


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

i was listed as adm,
i opened a second account. both are listed as adm. and no changes,
even removed one account. no changes.

computers hate me, its a conspiracy i tell you.
i have so much trouble for such easy tasks, even easier than whats going on here.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

packnrat said:


> i opened a second account. both are listed as adm


When you created the 2nd account, by default it's set as a local user. You have to manually change it to an Admin account and then that has to be verified by email or mobile phone. Can you post a screen shot of that....settings, accounts, your info....


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you up to date on Windows Updates? You will need to go online for that. From what I am reading on various sites, recent updates have changed the look of the Apps & features settings panel.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The machine is in S Mode: https://www.howtogeek.com/354057/what-is-windows-10-in-s-mode/#targetText=Windows 10 in S Mode,, speed, and stability here.

Basically it's a locked down version of Windows so you only go to the App store to download programs, no ability to do command line, scripting etc. This mode is more for students, less experience people that want to just basic stuff.

*How to Leave S Mode*
To leave S Mode, open the Store app on your PC and search for "Switch out of S Mode." The Store will guide you through taking your PC out of S Mode.

Note, S mode is a good thing for security and if you are doing basic tasks. You cannot go back to S mode once you have removed it.

How are you going to connect this machine to the security cameras?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

This is what is on my Win 10 Pro: go to Settings > Update & Security > For Developers. Select the option 'Side Loads Apps' .


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lunarlander said:


> This is what is on my Win 10 Pro: go to Settings > Update & Security > For Developers. Select the option 'Side Loads Apps' .


The issue is that the machine is in S Mode. It is locked down to where it is forced to go to MS Store. The OP needs to remove S Mode.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

well today is a work day. i will be lucky to get home by 2:am friday.
so can do nothing till friday afternoon.
as to hooking up to the security cam/dvr just wires no blue tooth or such.
computer is just to set up the cam system to my needs. not to run it.
but i do have this disk to down load to the laptop.
this is where it all fell apart.
i have no need for it to ever connect to the web.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I wanted to make sure that we don't need to connect it to a router for access, so if you don't need to and the dvr will be direct connected to the computer then we will be good to go.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

at this time the laptop sees chips plugged in. but not the dvr. want to down load info from a disk but can not, the computer refuses to allow from a disk, and says i must go to the store and buy ms verson of this set of drivers.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you get out of Windows S Mode that was described by *Couriant*?


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

well from what i can do here. micro XXXX wants me to go online to get anything done.

the whole reason for this laptop was NOT to connect to the web with it.
this is screwed that micro XXXX wants such control over people privet computers.

there are things some of us need to do that are not not wanted to be posted online, or given (any info) to a mega snooping corp. and none of it is illegal just we do not need to give such to anyone.

will try again next week. time for me to get back to work, 14 hrs on duty 10 off for the next three days.
but sofar everything says i must go online to microXXXX to ask for there permission to get anything done.
as i have not found any control to turn off this “S” mode.
maybe after some good sleep and rest my brain will work then.

heck even this cloud XXXX keeps putting a connect to the web pop up in my face.
this phone goes online. but i bought the laptop to be in house use ONLY.

going to be a real Xitch if i have to pay someone to FIX this computer. as that will cost more than i paid for it. and they just might have to connect it to microXXXX to “fix it” anyhow. and that is doing just want i do not want.

i am doing nothing criminal. just want privacy here.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> This is what is on my Win 10 Pro: go to Settings > Update & Security > For Developers. Select the option 'Side Loads Apps' .


NO "up date & security"
nothing about "for developers"


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

Couriant said:


> The machine is in S Mode: https://www.howtogeek.com/354057/what-is-windows-10-in-s-mode/#targetText=Windows 10 in S Mode,, speed, and stability here.
> 
> Basically it's a locked down version of Windows so you only go to the App store to download programs, no ability to do command line, scripting etc. This mode is more for students, less experience people that want to just basic stuff.
> 
> ...


when i open the store.. only says can not connect to the web, opens nothing else. links to nothing else.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

who wants to buy a laptop. 
it is new.
cost me over $200.usd.
will let it go for a even $200.usd. 
my loss your gain.
i need a computer that does NOT need to go online for any reason.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

packnrat said:


> i need a computer that does NOT need to go online for any reason.


All computers need to connect to the net.....it's how important OS updates are installed. It's how software/drivers get installed.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

NO!

not all computers need to connect to the web.

this one is. and i have a all-in-one that micro XXXX bricked cause i refused there auto downloads. all it is doing right now is full screen changing colors, a blue a green a yellow a white. and beeping. take a drill to the speaker, and it can be a costly color changing light for the Christmas tree.
but i bought the laptop ONLY for the cam system, not for any web work.
but i did bite it went on line to the ms store and there was able to down load there program to unlock the laptop. o no more "s" restrictions, and now it has been cut off from the web as it should never have been. i gave them no real info. so other than there spy system of knowing where i went online, they do not have my personal info. i just hope the laptop does not lock up due to not being allowed to do a un-necessary "up-grade".


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Suggest you find out if the cam software is available in a Linux version. If so, reformat the hard drive and install Linux as the OS.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

only micro XXXX and crab apple supported.
i am not much of a computer type. hardest job i have is not shooting them. but i have found out a hard drive can take a couple mags full of any pistol cal.
one day i will try with a rifle round.
( yes i pick up more than my trash at my local shooting areas).


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

A .223 hit may look impressive, but a sledge hammer allows for more personal satisfaction 

Just a thought:

If you can still return that laptop, purchasing a refurb at the same price point with Win 7 might be a better experience.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

no, i bit it and did go online to get the program to remove the "s" program. so computer has been "modified". there was no pre installed program to cut it out. I
I do thank all those who tried to help.
but it ended up that was never installed in the newer computers, as micro XXXX wants control over what you can do with YOUR property.

it is now running the cam system.
now i just need to permanently fix it to a location in my home. and it will be done.
and when i say rifle i do not mean that under powered sub caliber round. i was thinking more in the line of a 43 mouser, or a 45-100. a 50 bmg would just be too easy. (but these would be out at the 200+ yard mark).

as to a refurb, i do have that all in one, that needs a rebuild. but no money to fix the micro XXXX forced up-date crash. if i could fix it, i would go linux.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Linux is a good way to go for Internet connectivity.

I'm posting here using Puppy Linux, booting from a USB flash drive with no hard drive connected.
About 4 years of usage and nothing more serious than easily correcting an audio issue with Firefox.

But I still use Windows off line and once in a long while to capture some interesting video.


A buddy of mine takes old worn out devices, like printers, to a shooting range, but getting physical with a sledge hammer seems more rewarding with defective hardware just out of warranty 
Item was an external USB hard drive.
Kept the enclosure, destroyed the drive ( had to, couldn't even delete the data on it  )
For me, got a lot of frustration out of my system.


----------



## packnrat (Sep 4, 2019)

only thing about taking something (anything other than wood, paper,cardboard. is to clean up after. some here do not and all the trash they leave behind.
and no i am not a eico nut, just believe in leaveing areas clean for the next shooter. if it does not decompose remove it.
hammer sounds good, but bad back, and neck nerve damage here. so swinging a hammer not so good for me these days.
i have not done more then read about linux, need to look more into it now.


----------

